# The 7 Wonders of Tolkiens Ancient World?



## Ancalagon (Jun 5, 2002)

The Great Pyramid of Egypt 
The Hanging Gardens of Babylon 
The Statue of Zeus at Olympia 
The Temple of Artemis at Ephesus 
The Mausoleum at Halicarnassus 
The Colossus of Rhodes 
The Lighthouse of Alexandria 

These were the 7 Wonders of our own Ancient World; what do you think could be attributed as the 7 of Tolkiens?


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 5, 2002)

I think the Two Trees of Valinor would be one.

Also the Isle of Tol Morwen, with the stone marking the resting place of Turin and his mother.


----------



## Thorin (Jun 5, 2002)

City of Gondolin
City of Tirion
Caras Galadhon
Orthanc
Minas Tirith
Kazad-dhum

and of course, Utumno, the fortress of Morgoth! (not pleasant, but still a wonder)


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2002)

Orodruin
Númenor


----------



## Snaga (Jun 6, 2002)

Surely not a volcano and an island?

I think you could do a First Age list and a Third Age list.

The third age list would include:
- Orthanc
- The Argonath
- The Halls of Erebor
- Barad-Dur


----------



## Turgon (Jun 6, 2002)

First age and Earlier.

The Lamps of Ormal and Illuin
The Two Trees
The Silmarils
Mindon Eldalieva
The Courts of Turgon
The Swan Ships of the Teleri
Cirith Ninniach


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2002)

Wouldn't it just be Gollum?  *runs away*


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 7, 2002)

Gimli's Glittering Caves..


----------



## Sexy warrior (Jun 7, 2002)

*reply*

Khaz-zaddum
Orthanc
Minas Tirith
Cahradras
The two trees
The white tower
Lothlorien,

And do not forget the place where evil never sleeps, Mordor!


----------



## BelDain (Jun 7, 2002)

Tirion
Gondolin
Argonath
Barad-dur
Dwarrowdelf
Utumno
Osgiliath


----------



## Camille (Jun 7, 2002)

agree with snaga, it has to be something made by the races of Arda, Architectonic monuments of course as our seven wonders
what about:

Tirion
the havens of Aqualonde
The thousand caves: Menegroth 
Kazad-dhum
Gondolin
Numenor
The Argonath 
Osgiliat

Well I have one more  and I did not list Minas Tirith.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 7, 2002)

Moria
LothLorien
The Dead Marshes
Rivendell
The Black Gate of Mordor
Isenguard
Fangorn Forest


----------



## Camille (Jun 11, 2002)

Are we going to vote for the Tolkien's 7 wonders? are we going to have a final list ?


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 11, 2002)

Good point Camille, I was more interested in seeing what everyones idea of Wonder was! I suppose I will add a poll later on once we get a few more responses, so we can eventually have our definitive list.


----------



## Aredhel (Jun 11, 2002)

The First Age...

The Silmarils
The Swanfleet of the Teleri
The Two Trees
Valinor

The Third Age...

The Argonath
Barad-dur
Lothlorien
The Glittering Caves
Paths of the Dead
Rivendell


That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 11, 2002)

lets see the seven wonders of middle earth are

cute hobbits
hot elves
handsom warriors


ahhh first personality takes over

the two trees 
the two lamps 
the siimarils
the sun 
the moon
gondolin
those two swords what are they called???


----------



## Camille (Jun 11, 2002)

¿? Sting?, ... I do not remember the other two, Gandalf sword and thorin sword arent they?
Well I hope Anc will add a pool soon  , but maybe we can list Architectonic wonders or wonder objects as the Silmarilli or a combination of both, and if we have to count things made by the races of Arda (dwarves, hobbits, men, elves) or we can count other wonders made by the ainur: mmm long list: The trees of the Valar, the two lamps, well.. even the mountains of Aule are wonders made by the Valar  .
Ok bye


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 11, 2002)

> Well I hope Anc will add a pool soon



If I add one Camille, will you come around and swim in it?


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 12, 2002)

no the ones that that dude who kidnapped that lady made what was his name cause she ran away he killed her and his son killed him he gave one of the blades to the ladys brother or something

second personality takes control
rangers
half elves

first personality strangles second till it shuts up


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2002)

Uh.. Túrin is the only character I can think of with such an action-packed story behind him. Do you mean Mormegil, the Black Sword? No, you're talking about two swords.. Well, search me. 
LOL, Anc, subtly put.


----------



## Camille (Jun 12, 2002)

> If I add one Camille, will you come around and swim in it?


       , .... I am thinking I have to remember more often that there is a spelling tool !!! But if you invited me to a pool I will be glad to swim in it


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 12, 2002)

first and second personality pimp slap eachother simotaneously

first personality-i think the black sword was one

second personality-middle earth was wonderful three different races of cute guys and...

first personality-SHUT UP WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT GUYS!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *no the ones that that dude who kidnapped that lady made what was his name cause she ran away he killed her and his son killed him he gave one of the blades to the ladys brother or something
> *



You are reffering to the two swords made by Eol the Dark Elf. Anglachel and Anguirrel. They were the two black swords forged from meteoritic iron. Anglachel was reforged into Gurthang, which was the sword of Turin Turambar.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2002)

Ack, I knew that! I just couldn't remember that other sword, Bangsquirrel or something.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 13, 2002)

first personality-yes thank you im glad somebody knew what i was talking about

second personality trys to say somrthing but she is tied up and has a sock stuffed in her mouth


----------



## Theoden (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: reply*



> _Originally posted by Sexy warrior _
> *Khaz-zaddum
> Orthanc
> Minas Tirith
> ...



that's what I would have said but you said it first!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 24, 2002)

Taniquetil
Valmar
Tirion
Kazad-Dum
Utumno
Menegroth
Gondolin


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 26, 2002)

Lothlorien
Moria
Orodruin
Gondolin
Tol Morwen
Isengard
The Argonath (reminds me of the Colossus)

I don't understand why Minas Tirith should be one of them? Please clarify
that one for me


----------



## Tuor (Jul 4, 2002)

First Age: the Silmarils, the Two Trees (the Sun and Moon were made from them), the Lamps, Utumno/Angband/Thangorodrim, the Mountains of Shadow, Khazad-dum (I THINK that was First Age...), and !Ea! (DUH!)

Other Ages: why has no one mentioned that "Fortress without peer"? Barad-Dur, Osgiliath, the Towers of the Sun and Moon (Minas Anor and Minas Ithil), the Paths of the Dead, the Pukel-Men, and I dunno what else...


----------



## Camille (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey what happened to my pool??!!.... I mean poll


----------



## Walter (Jul 5, 2002)

There's going to be a pool party, I take it???  

Anyway, my choices (3rd age) would be:
Aglarond
Argonath
Caras Galadon
Lake-Town
Minas Tirith
Moria
Orthanc


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 6, 2002)

Camille, I think for the purpose of defining the 7 wonders, I would need to make a poll with about 30 options! We will just have to use another method.


----------



## Camille (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes you are right there are already in this thread many things, places, etc.
maybe we can count the ones that are named mostly.


----------



## Walter (Jul 7, 2002)

So, no pool party? *pout* 

Oh well, then...

My choices for 1st and 2nd age are:

Armenelos the Golden
Gondolin
Illuin & Ormal
Laurelin & Telperion
Mahanaxar
Menegroth
Sirion (Falls & Gates)


----------



## Camille (Jul 11, 2002)

No pool party!! my mistake  ! but we can organize one


----------



## Walter (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Camille _
> *No pool party!! my mistake  ! but we can organize one  *


Count me in, please


----------



## Azog (Jul 12, 2002)

Grond
Moria
Palantir'
Barad-Dur
The Lonely Mountain
Lothlorian
Minas Tirith
The two guys with their arms stretched out


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 13, 2002)

A mace as the greatest wonder in the world?


----------



## Elvengypsy (Jul 25, 2002)

1.The Pillars of Argonath
2.Aman
3.Beleriand
4.The Field of Cormallen
5.The Pellenor Fields
6.The Imperishable Flame
7.The Two Trees


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 25, 2002)

Okay, everyone has posted theirs and I have yet to post mine, so here goes;

1. Illuin and Ormal - The Great Lamps of the Valar
2. Laurelin and Telperion - The Great Trees of the Valar
3. The 1000 Caves of Menegroth
4. The Silmarils
5. Isenguard - The Impenetrable Tower of Orthanc
6. The Dwarven Halls of Moria
7. The Hidden City - Gondolin

A close call was; Barad-Dur, Lothlorien, Tirion, The Haven of Aqualonde and The Palantiri.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

All have good suggestion. I might have missed it. But I nominate Bag End.
That abode of luxury and comfort constructed by Bungo Baggins for his lovely wife Belladonna


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 26, 2002)

This is a great thread, with good answers and varied opinions. I have a question relating to the original Wonders, however; as I recall, all of the Wonders are places. Off the top of my head I can only remember the Hanging Gardens of Babylon and Alexandria (is that right?), and some kind of lighthouse. So, to qualify as a Wonder do you think they should be locations, instead of items? I must admit that my Wonder-lore is not at its finest, and there may or may not be items or relics among the seven for all I know. But what do you think?


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 26, 2002)

Now Lantarion, don't be afraid to read the first post in this thread


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

Greetings all

If you use the original options for wonders i.e buildings, cities and landmarks then I would say the following:

1. The Lamps of the Valar, Illuin and Ormal
2. The Two trees of Valinor
3. Valmar of the many bells (I was surprised ton notice how few people chose this option if any, especially considering that people said Tirion.)
4. Utumno( the greatest fortress ever seen upon Middle-Earth)
5. The Isle of Ilmaren (first dwelling place of the Valar)
6. Menegroth ( Also amazed how few said this as it was stated in the Silmarillion that this was the fairest dwelling ever in Middle-Earth)
7. Khazad-Dum 

If we were talking about talking about natural places, i.e forests mountains then I would say the following:

1. Taniquetil
2. Gardens of Lorien in Valinor 
3. Tol-Eressea
4. Numenore
5. Laurelindorenan (In the days of its glory, hope I spelt it right)
6. Tol-Sirion (location of the first Minas Tirith)
7. Forest of Neldoreth

Then if we talked about crafted items I would say the following:

1. The Silmarils (duh)
2. The Nauglamir (with a silmaril in it)
3. The Palantiri
4. Gurthang
5. The One Ring
6.Aragorns Elfstone, crafted by Celebrimbor
7. All the other Great rings

This is my first post on this forum its really great to find so manypeople who enjoy Tolkien as much as me.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2002)

*The Seven Wonders of Middle-Earth*

Like in Ancient World,Tolkien's Middle-Earth saw the gandeur of phenomenal architectural "wonders".Well,we don't have Pyramids or Hanging Gardens (though we do have some Towers and Collossi),but in my view there are many significant achievements that can be arranged in a list of wonders.
Here are my top 7:
1.The 7 gates f Gondolin
2.The palace Menegroth
3.The palace Nargothrond
4.Minas Tirith(the tower)
5.The Argonath Gates
6.Eytel Sirion
7.Armenelos


----------



## Walter (Nov 9, 2002)

Melian, maybe you would like to check out this thread: The 7 Wonders of Tolkiens Ancient World.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2002)

1. Lothlorien 
2. Gondolin
3. Orthanc
4. Argonath
5. Moria
6. Menegroth
7. Nargothrond

This is just an approximate list,there are many other wonders worth including here.

If we had to choose just one greatest wonder,I'd go with Lórien.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 9, 2002)

I agree with those sites you have suggested.
To me, however, the one that takes my breath away are the ARGONATH!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 16, 2002)

Argonath
Orthanc
Numenor
menegoth
barad-dur
The tower of ecthelion
Khazad-dum
Thangorodrim


----------



## Daeron (Nov 17, 2002)

I think that the most important are The Simarils, The two Trees of Valinor, Thangorodrim, Minas Tirith, Gondolin, Moria(back in the good old days) and the lamps of the Valar. If your not counting the simarils(3) the trees(2) and the lamps(2) as more than one.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 19, 2002)

3rd Age, in order of preference:

Caras Galadon
Khazad-dum
Meneltarma (the island from which you still can see Tol Eressea)
Barad-dur
Orthanc
The Argonath
Dunharrow


----------



## falcolite (Dec 6, 2002)

If this includes items as well as places, then this would be my list.
1) The Silmarils 
2) Gondolin
3) Caves of Menegroth
4) The One Ring (does it count if it's destroyed?)
5) Orthanc/Isengard
6) The Two Trees
7) Minis Tirith


----------



## Isenho (Dec 8, 2002)

well this is obvios, its 

Orthanc
The Argonath
and the White Tower


----------



## Mablung (Dec 8, 2002)

1. Moria
2. Minas Tirith
3. Barad Dur
4. Lothlorien
5. Orthanc
6. Gondolin
7. Menegroth


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Isenho _
> *well this is obvios, its
> 
> Orthanc
> ...


What about the other 4?


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 9, 2002)

1. The Lonely Mountain
2. Orodruin
3. The Argonath
4. Helms Deep
5. Orthanc
6. The Ruin of Osgiliath
7. The White Towers at the Grey Havens


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 9, 2002)

You put "the ruin of Osgiliath" on the list, but not the only land where mallorns grow East of the Sea?


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 10, 2002)

ha ha yes I did, but I Lothlorien would be 8th Ithrynluin


----------



## Proudfoots (Dec 11, 2002)

Wonders...

Sam's Party Tree (only Mallorn East of the west of the mountains and east of the Sea)

The Pillars of Argonath

Orthanc

Kazad-dum

The Mirrormere

The Tower of Ecthelion I

The caves of Helm's Deep (after Gimli and his buddy's spend a century there or so)

'foots


----------



## Beleg (May 16, 2003)

Tirion
Moria
Menegroth
Courts of Turgon
Bridge of Osgiliath
Telearian Ships
The Two Lamps


----------



## Inderjit S (May 16, 2003)

1.Tirion
2. Gondolin
3. Silmarils
4. Khazad-dum
5. Two Trees
6. Almaren
7. Findulas's bod...errr....Nargothrond,


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 21, 2003)

Argonath
Barad-dur
Two Trees
Illuin/Ormal
Whatever that temple is in numenor (menta-somenthing)
Gondolin 
Tirion


----------



## Melko Belcha (May 21, 2003)

Of Middle-earth (excluding Valinor)
1. Gondolin
2. Menegroth
3. Khazad-dum
4. Osgiliath
5. Isengard
6. Argonath
7. Pelargir (I know there is not much info on it, but being a Numenorean port I'm sure it was an amazing place)

In all of Arda
Valimar
The Two Trees
Tirion


----------

